# Great sale on thermostats and heaters



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

One of the stores I buy my supplies from is having a great sale if you guys are looking for stuff. 

LLL Reptiles, they ship worldwide but are biased out of California, I think they have 4 locations in Cali. 

I dont know anyone there but I've bought stuff in the past and got more today while here sale is going. I've always had a good experiences with them. 

I bought a:

1000 watt Zilla brand thermostat for $29.99 (these sell for $54 in my local 
petco) and the best price I could find on Amazon was $35 plus shipping. 

100 watt ZooMed brand CHE for $26.99

And a 10" dome for $6.99

Having a thermostat makes keeping optimal temps a breeze so if you don't have one now is the time. I don't know what dollar amount you have to hit to get free shipping but my order was free shipping.


----------

